# Sacred Karte mit eingezeichneten Portalen?



## Iceman (30. April 2006)

Jaja, dass Spiel ist alt. Egal 

Ich hab mir vor 2 Tagen diese Pyramidenversion des Spiels gekauft und bin nun kräftig am metzeln. Mir fehlt aber ne Karte wo die ganzen großen Portale eingezeichnet sind die man aktivieren kann zum schneller reisen. Gefunden hab ich nur dies:
http://sacred.ingame.de/noncms/map/karte.php
und das bringt nicht allzu viel, da man kaum was erkennt. Gibts irgendwo im Internet ne große Karte wo die Portale drin sind?


----------



## Solon25 (30. April 2006)

Riesige Karten anschauen/runterladen oder auch unten einzelne Bereiche auf der grossen Karte auswählen 

Edit: Hab es sicherheitshalber getestet, es geht nur die unterste Micro karte, die aber immer noch gross genug ist


----------



## Iceman (30. April 2006)

Solon25 am 30.04.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Riesige Karten anschauen/runterladen oder auch unten einzelne Bereiche auf der grossen Karte auswählen
> 
> Edit: Hab es sicherheitshalber getestet, es geht nur die unterste Micro karte, die aber immer noch gross genug ist



Danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht. Komisch das ich die Webseite beim Googlen nicht gefunden hab.


----------

